# where to buy a grille molding?



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I'm looking for these two grille molding (like on the picture) at the front fender on my GTO 65;
at AMES Performances, they sale only for 66, which is slightly different;
do you have a link where I can buy it?
I tried also Yearone and Rockauto without success;
thanks for your help!
Eric


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Member _PinionHead_ may be able to help. You could shoot a PM to him.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

thanks '68, I actually brought in some '66 GTO grilles today, small world, lol!

Eric, on the '65 LeMans/GTO grilles, originally each was a 1 piece pot metal casting , fairly heavy & the leading edge (the surround area) is chrome plated. No molding, just a chrome pot metal face. 

Over the the last 15 years, some entity reproduced these grilles out of plastic with a chrome vacuum metalized face. Believe it was the PartsPlace. Nice used original grilles are out there, I've had 'em before but am out right now. Numerous racers have pulled their originals & put in the lighter plastic repro's, & that has actually put more originals out there in the used market. Hope this helps.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

thanks for replying;
all the pictures I got from 65's GTO have this chrome part around the grille;

mine is all black and it's quite ugly and tern;
I would be open to fit these plastic repro on it, even if it's criminal, but plastic or metal, Idon't find any of them;
so if you have an adress, I'm interested;
cheers


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Here is a link to Parts Place '65 LeMans/GTO page, you have to scroll down in the top box to find grilles.

https://www.thepartsplaceinc.com/po...elName=Pontiac+GTO/Lemans&modelID=6&year=1965

Am not a fan of Joe/Parts Place & his reproductions. Mention that, though I have heard nothing unfavorable about these particular reproduction grilles. All other catalogue vendors that sell these plastic grilles, you may be able to finda better price, though they all come from Parts Place.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

thanks


----------

